

This payload is currently being distributed using the Shellshock vulnerability - jnotarstefano
https://gist.github.com/jacquerie/0569a4a192b06f25d764

======
wtracy
I see some Portuguese variable names. That suggests to me that one or more of
the people involved are from Brazil.

